# Labradoodles & Goldendoodles



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone have one?
We lost our dear dear Golden Retriever of 13 years old last April & are finally beginning to think about another dog. Very sadly I cannot convince my DH to take a chance on a rescue dog, so we are looking for a puppy.

I'd love some advice about choosing a 'doodle, if anyone can share.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend who has had labradoodles. They're friendly and gentle dogs. *I am NOT a dog person*, but his dog was completely acceptable to me. It would come and say hello to you, but didn't try to climb or jump on you, rarely barked, and basically just had the attitude of, "oh! a new person; I am not a needy dog, but I like you so I'll just sit here next to you for a while."


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love dogs. All dogs. I have had 2 golden retrievers who were regular members of the family. I have never had a doodle, but I have several friends who do. I love them, but am glad when they go home. They exhaust me. It seems that doodles have a lot more energy (and these are young dogs) than goldens or labs. I am sure they mellow out with age. They are very playful, joyful, attentive. Make great pets. They just exhaust me.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

My first doodle passed and I now have my second goldendoodle.  They are wonderful dogs: sweet, smart, loving and really terrific with kids.  I recommend them to everyone.  If you love big dogs, they are just about perfect.  Oh, and they shed very little.  The doodle I have now has curlier hair than my first and does not shed at all.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, all. Good feedback.

Ann - not jumping/climbing is all about training. We definitely trained our 2 golden retrievers not to jump on folks. With big dogs training is an absolute must!

Jane917 - I remember the energy of our golden's when they were young!

prariesky - good to hear from someone who has lived with them. Now just to figure out how to find a good breeder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Ann - not jumping/climbing is all about training. We definitely trained our 2 golden retrievers not to jump on folks. With big dogs training is an absolute must!


In that case, he's the only person I've ever met who'd trained his dog. 

Oh, most of them settle down after a bit -- "wow, new person" gets them all exited -- but this is the only one I've ever met who didn't come running and want to sniff and slobber and get in my face.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, decision made ... going for a Labradoodle & the search is officially on. Have contacted some breeders in Colorado (I'm in Albuquerque) & Texas. There is a breeder in the Albuquerque area but no litters due anytime soon & her approach to reaching out to interested persons seems not very accommodating as compared the breeders in Colorado that I have contacted.

I am actually the one who came around to wanting a 'doodle instead of a shelter dog, due to (1) the minimal shedding and (2) the hypo-allergenic tendencies. To appease my guilt at not going for a shelter dog, I intend to donate a significant sum to a local animal shelter & perhaps work hard on training my dog as a therapy dog to take visiting to nursing homes & other institutional care locations.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

What fun...looking for a doodle.  I have only had the goldendoodles but my neighbor had a labradoodle and he was a sweetie too.  I live in Colorado and doodles have become very popular here.  Seems wherever I go, someone is out walking their doodle.  Please share you new  pup with us.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

There seem to be many reputable breeders of golden doodles in the PNW, if you want to search that far out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not generally good with large dogs (got attacked by one when I was small). But a friend of mine has a labradoodle, and enormous dog, but a total sweetheart and completely non-threatening. I've never even heard him bark. He doesn't jump up on you. He simply advances on you slowly, tail wagging away, interested in nothing but becoming your good friend and being made a fuss of.

Downside? Only one ... he eats an awful lot!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> I'm not generally good with large dogs (got attacked by one when I was small). But a friend of mine has a labradoodle, and enormous dog, but a total sweetheart and completely non-threatening. I've never even heard him bark. He doesn't jump up on you. He simply advances on you slowly, tail wagging away, interested in nothing but becoming your good friend and being made a fuss of.
> 
> Downside? Only one ... he eats an awful lot!


Interesting. I've heard several people mention how large labradoodles can be. but all the breeders I've looked at so far max out the "standard" around 50-55 pounds. Maybe it's my perspective, because our golden retriever was around 80 pounds & I remember that his father was even larger.

50 pounds does not seem at all large to me.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I put a deposit down yesterday on a puppy (hopefully) from a pair of labradoodles being bred this coming weekend.
Fingers crossed, if the pregnancy takes, puppies will be ready to go to their forever homes around Mother's day!

AAAANNNNNDDDDD, I found out on New Year's Eve that I'm going to be a grandmother (first time around) in August!!!

Puppy & Grandbaby - wow!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations on both.  Very exciting!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Wow! Congratulations on both. Very exciting!


Thanks!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I put a deposit down yesterday on a puppy (hopefully) from a pair of labradoodles being bred this coming weekend.
> Fingers crossed, if the pregnancy takes, puppies will be ready to go to their forever homes around Mother's day!
> 
> AAAANNNNNDDDDD, I found out on New Year's Eve that I'm going to be a grandmother (first time around) in August!!!
> ...


Congratulations on both!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Congratulations on both!


Thanks


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I put a deposit down yesterday on a puppy (hopefully) from a pair of labradoodles being bred this coming weekend.
> Fingers crossed, if the pregnancy takes, puppies will be ready to go to their forever homes around Mother's day!
> 
> AAAANNNNNDDDDD, I found out on New Year's Eve that I'm going to be a grandmother (first time around) in August!!!
> ...


Do you know yet if the breeding was successful?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Do you know yet if the breeding was successful?


I was just thinking earlier this morning that I might come post an update. The breeding happened, but I think it takes 16+ days before an ultrasound can tell whether there are puppies. So still waiting with bated breath 
But got the first ultrasound of the grandbaby this morning - only at 11 weeks, so nothing much to look at yet


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

UPDATE:
puppies were born this past Tuesday (3/13); 9 in the litter, 4 females, 5 males. We are #5 on the pick list & the first 4 all reserved females, so we'll be getting a male.
We went with a breeder of multi-generation Australian Labradoodles, parents are both in the 50-55 pound range. So he'll be a good size (our male Golden Retriever was 80-85 pounds, so this will still be smaller for us).

Go home date is Mother's Day weekend. they are all chocolate colored, a few with some small white markings.
Now in search of a great male/gender-neutral name.

Really excited!!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm excited for you.  You have lots of time to get ready for the little guy.  I have only have golden/doodles, but neighbor had labradoodle. They are smart and goofy and very sweet.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I'm excited for you. You have lots of time to get ready for the little guy. I have only have golden/doodles, but neighbor had labradoodle. They are smart and goofy and very sweet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear the update. Will the breeder provide you with pictures as they puppies grow? When will a puppy be tagged as yours?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Glad to hear the update. Will the breeder provide you with pictures as they puppies grow? When will a puppy be tagged as yours?


Pictures are being posted on the breeder's Facebook page - lots of fun
Don't yet know whem she'll have us start choosing.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The pups were 4 weeks old this past Tuesday. 

So, we're having our first "Meet & Greet" the puppies this afternoon via Facetime. We'll have another in 2 weekends.
We thought a lot about whether to travel from Albuquerque to Flagstaff in 2 weeks when the breeder is having a weekend for families that want to actually to to her place, but in the end we decided not to do this. We think we can see just fine by video & are willing to take her skill & knowledge to guide us through the choosing.

We will get first pick of the males. They are all so cute, in the end I don't think it will really matter. He'll be chocolate colored with some white patches.

Names in the running:
  Justice (I'm a legal aid lawyer)
  Murtagh (I'm fiendish about Outlander)
  Cinnamon (a spice I love)
  Shaash (Navajo for 'Bear'; our dear departed golden retriever's name)
  Chaco (we live in NM)
  Harlan (County; I loved the TV series Justified)
  Fresco (just sounded kind of interesting)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really excited for you. When will you actually have to do the picking? I am looking forward to your reports of the FaceTime viewing. Post a video if you can.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Since the families are spread pretty much all over the southwest, what she's going to do is, after we've met the puppies, each of us is to submit our #1,2,3 choices. That way, it won't matter when we see the puppies on the actual 'meet & greet' weekend of April 28/29.
Then, she'll look at our choices in the order that we actually get to pick (based upon when we paid our deposit).

Since we aren't traveling over on that weekend, she's doing a couple of Facetime events with us. One today & I think one on the 28/29 weekend. I would guess shortly after the 29th we'll know which one is to be ours. My DD & I drive to Flagstaff & pick him up on Mother's Day.

She's got a FB page & has some pics & a couple of videos posted up there. She slacked off a bit this past week because of a family matter. https://www.facebook.com/RedRockDoodles/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am really excited for you.


THANKS! We're excited too. 
But also pretty nervous. Haven't had a puppy since 2004 & philosophies have changed so much. Plus, I'm not at home nearly as much. This pup is going to be 'raised' at my office with all my co-workers. That will be fine, except for the potty training.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

One word to the wise: crate training


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> One word to the wise: crate training


ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The biggest shock for me with a puppy was having to get up during the night to take her out for a potty break - that's not something you have to do with cats!  If it's been a while, you may have forgotten that part.
I looked at the FB page - those are cute pups!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah yes. Night time potty breaks! I have my fingers crossed that st 9.5 weeks s/he might just sleep through


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Any more puppy news?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yikes! I totally forgot to update here 
We brought Truffle home on May 13. 
She was 8 1/2 weeks old [Edit: she was not 9.5 weeks old]









And earlier this week at 11 1/2 weeks old


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Her crate training is good, potty training is good (knock on wood).
We are now in the puppy-shark phase where she is biting, biting, biting!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Her crate training is good, potty training is good (knock on wood).
> We are now in the puppy-shark phase where she is biting, biting, biting!!


Sounds like things are going along as expected. She is adorable!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Yikes! I totally forgot to update here
> We brought Truffle home on May 13.
> She was 8 1/2 weeks old [Edit: she was not 9.5 weeks old]
> 
> ...


Cute pup. 

How do you post photos? I am surprised to see photo in my signature again. I didn't do anything to make that happen. It looks like Photobucket is still behind a paywall. I'm not payin'.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Cute pup.
> 
> How do you post photos? I am surprised to see photo in my signature again. I didn't do anything to make that happen. It looks like Photobucket is still behind a paywall. I'm not payin'.


Thanks, Sandpiper.
In your post about posting pics & the Photobucket fiasco, someone mentioned https://vgy.me
That's what I've been using to get BB links to post pics.

When you copy the BB link into a post here, the first part of the copied link will be *[/b]
I add height= and a number.
For the 2 photos above, I used height=100
For the others, I think I used height=150

So it looks like: [b][img height=100][/b]*


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

One of the things I love about 'doodles (I know, I'm weird) is their "woe is me" expressions:







&


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> When you copy the BB link into a post here, the first part of the copied link will be *[/b]
> I add height= and a number.
> For the 2 photos above, I used height=100
> For the others, I think I used height=150
> ...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I probably should know -- what is BB?


Nope ... you probably shouldn't know ...
So, technically I should have said "when you copy the 'BB Coded Direct URL' "
And, thanks (as always) to Wikipedia, this is what BB Code is.
(Lots of copy/pasting here; I figure out how to use, I don't necessary know the behind-the-scenes-details! 

... but it really is very easy if you just go to the website.
On the main screen it tells you to drage a file to the site & then it does the rest & then one of the options is that 'BB Coded Direct URL' that you can copy.
You don't have to know the behind-the-scenes-stuff


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> ... but it really is very easy if you just go to the website.
> On the main screen it tells you to drage a file to the site & then it does the rest & then one of the options is that 'BB Coded Direct URL' that you can copy.
> You don't have to know the behind-the-scenes-stuff


 Thank you. I will work on it in the next couple days. Looks like it should be easy -- similar to using Photobucket. I knew how to work with that. I do like technology, but then sometimes I get tired of it all.

Always kinda laugh when I think about . . . my mom died in '96 at age 89. In her last couple years she thought greatest invention was the TV remote. So much to come and still is.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Update at 5 months old ...
1st grand baby due any day, 
Will board daughter's 8-year-old mini-dachsund for a while when grand baby makes her/his appearance any day now (mini-d does not appreciate Truffle's exuberance)
5 month old Truffle is overly exuberant
Lost my job where I could take Truffle to work & started new job where I don't yet have permission to bring her in (and she's not yet well-behaved enough to take her anywhere where absolutely everyone is extremely tolerant) 
No children at home to make her life worthwhile while DH & I are at work
But here are some pics for absolute cuteness!

















And, Anne, we are working diligiently to make sure Truffle DOES NOT jump up on folks. Still a work in progress, but I think we'll get there.


----------

